# Rbp-from Start To Finish



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

2 batches last week, 2 batches today.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

And I'm finished!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

WTF? Not one single member thoughts this was funny? Fuk it I give up.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought it was great, lmao.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks jay! Least someone besides myself thought it was funny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

I really dont get it. I have yet to see any pictures of your set ups, matings, eggs, fry and growth. If I have missed the thread please send me the link. If you would like to send me the pictures and start a thread for you please PM me for my email address and I will be more than happy to help you out.

The breeding award is very straight forward. Start a thread with pictures detailing the process from eggs to fry, keep it going and updated for 3 months, then Voila!! You qualify for the breeding award


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Thanks jay! Least someone besides myself thought it was funny.


Rep -1,what the hell did you win a popularity contest or something hehe.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Woot bruner fr the award!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ksls said:


> I really dont get it. I have yet to see any pictures of your set ups, matings, eggs, fry and growth. If I have missed the thread please send me the link. If you would like to send me the pictures and start a thread for you please PM me for my email address and I will be more than happy to help you out.
> 
> The breeding award is very straight forward. Start a thread with pictures detailing the process from eggs to fry, keep it going and updated for 3 months, then Voila!! You qualify for the breeding award


Agreed... Instead of creating threads complaining about not getting the breeding award, why don't you start a thread with the required pictures so that you can get your breeding award and we can put this issue to rest.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I really dont get it. I have yet to see any pictures of your set ups, matings, eggs, fry and growth. If I have missed the thread please send me the link. If you would like to send me the pictures and start a thread for you please PM me for my email address and I will be more than happy to help you out.
> 
> The breeding award is very straight forward. Start a thread with pictures detailing the process from eggs to fry, keep it going and updated for 3 months, then Voila!! You qualify for the breeding award


Agreed... Instead of creating threads complaining about not getting the breeding award, why don't you start a thread with the required pictures so that you can get your breeding award and we can put this issue to rest.
[/quote]

Team P-Fury, FTW.

Don't talk about it, be about it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't talk about it? Be part of it? WTF!!! I sent dozens of videos to RnR,what 2-3days ago now. He's seen the proof.as has countless others here. Be part of it. That's fukn bs right there! I'm here everyday!helping anyone n everyone I can! I'm not just here hanging in the launge. I can rattle off 10-15 members here that have seen my videos n pics including a vender, I sell to 2 stores here, 3 in joplin, 1 in KC, have have a couple members here free fish, n several here have seen my tanks,fish, pool. I've told members its breeding behavior when evryone else said aggression n couple days later they spawned, I gladly helped several members here with spawning n in any n everyway I could. N you have the balls to tell me be part of it? FCK YA ALL!


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

when 2 of my reds paired up and spawned, Bruner was the only one that gave me a positive response. Instead of hearing, they are all going to die due to your inexperience or most of them will die due to inexperience,which is all positive advice for a new breeder lmao. BRUNER was the first one to help me out without saying anything negative. I have thousands of fry and babies now and my losses have dropped considerably using BRUNERS techniques. I have seen the proof of BRUNERS breeding capabilities and let me tell you no one deserves a breeding award more than him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

You are not listening to what I am saying, please re-read my above post. Bruner if you didnt get results with RnR then please forward the info to me. HOWEVER....... The pictures/video must be from the same spawning from start to finish over at least a three month period.

Thank you


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

the only reason you're getting a hard time is bc you're bragging about "getting the breeder award" which you haven't even gotten yet- quite presumptuous, and you haven't posted any threads with pics/proof. post some pics and proof, and you'll probably get complimented instead of being second guessed.

also cleaning up your language would help- just a suggestion.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread was to make someone laugh.I wasn't bragging. You can take it how you want though.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

joking around should be saved for the lounge- messing around is acceptable there. the fish forums are serious, hobbyist look for credible information in these sections. so i am puzzled as to why you started this thread.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You all realize the breeing award is a little plaque for your sig and there is no million dollar cheque with it right? i also beleive its 2 months of rasing fry not 3. i hope its only two as ive been taking periodic pics of my fry which are now a month old. ill post them all if the pics are any good (most are very blurry but im hoping i can get better pics as they get larger)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

up!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> This thread was to make someone laugh.I wasn't bragging. You can take it how you want though.


I thought the initial post from Bruner was funny. That was the point right?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought it was. Until everyone dog piled me n ruined my thread. All the proof that could possibly be needed was sent to a mod a couple days ago. I was hoping n waiting for him to say ok or post the crap for me(as everyone knows I have no pc)or I was going to ask someone to post it up for me. I've raised at least 15 batches this year went thru 2lbs of brine eggs, have rbp in at the very least 5 states n have videos of a lot of it. Hell if anyone wants to see something all they have to do is PM me.hell tons of members have seen em.its no secret.I have videos from the actual spawning(which I've volunteered several times,as P-fury has none up still)to 5"+ rbp offspring. At least a few members have a sense of humor.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I thought it was. Until everyone dog piled me n ruined my thread. All the proof that could possibly be needed was sent to a mod a couple days ago. I was hoping n waiting for him to say ok or post the crap for me(as everyone knows I have no pc)or I was going to ask someone to post it up for me. I've raised at least 15 batches this year went thru 2lbs of brine eggs, have rbp in at the very least 5 states n have videos of a lot of it. Hell if anyone wants to see something all they have to do is PM me.hell tons of members have seen em.its no secret.I have videos from the actual spawning(which I've volunteered several times,as P-fury has none up still)to 5"+ rbp offspring. At least a few members have a sense of humor.


RnR has been away sick. I am sure he has meant to post your pictures for you but do to health reasons he hasnt gotten around to it. Again, please feel free to send them to myself and I will gladly start a thread for you.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL I missed this one hahaha nice speech Bruner.
Some people really need to lighten up.


----------

